# Austeuerung/Pegel ansehen



## Heinerich (30. März 2004)

Ich bin mir bei einigen MP3 nicht ganz sicher, ob die beiden Stereokanäle richtig ausgesteuert sind. Könnte auch sein, dass mein Ülayer an der Stereoanlage defekt ist oder das beim Brennen was schiefläuft.
Ich möchte daher die Dateien, die auf der Festplatte liegen überprüfen. Hat jemand einen Tip für ein Programm, das verläßlich die Pegel abbildet?

Heinerich


----------



## BeaTBoxX (1. April 2004)

Gute Programme allgemein fuer Audiodateibearbeitung/anslyse usw sind 

Sonic Foundry Soundforge
oder Steinberg Wavelab.

Ich bin zwar Soundforge User, aber ich glaube wavelab hat fuer diesen zweck ein paar features mehr. so zb auch nen spektrum analyzer usw.
Sind allerdings beides kommerzielle Programme.. Freeware faellt mir da auf die Schnelle nix ein sorry.

Gruß

Frank


----------

